# bypass proxy authentication



## cciville (Oct 13, 2008)

I have a few links hosted by the same provider that contain videos which our entire company needs to access. When users attempt to access these links they get prompted for proxy authentication. We are using MS ISA2006 with Websense 6.2. Users who are in an AD group that allows streamming media can access these links w/o being prompted for auth. For obvious reasons, I cannot put 50,000 users in that group. I re-categorized these links in Websense to a category everyone has access to, but still being prompted. Not to mention that if a user who is not in this streamming media AD group authenticates to the proxy they can access the video, so I don't believe it is a content filtering issue. I believe it is either with the proxy or a browser setting. 

I can get by this by creating a proxy exception and setting up firewall policy allowing the entire 10.0.0.0/8 network access to the specific ip's for these urls, but if the provider changes the ip's this will break. I would like to fix this issue without going that route. Any suggestions?


----------

